# AGM binary vs Fleece



## AlexanderC2 (Dec 27, 2020)

I need to code a new VARTA AGM 80AH battery in to my TT.

Do I chose *Fleece or AGM binary* under battery technology?


----------



## FNChaos (Nov 30, 2016)

Both apply to AGM batteries so I'm not sure in makes much of a difference.
That said, I've read that "_Fleece_" is the appropriate choice for a factory replacement where as Binary would be for a spiral-wound aftermarket like Optima.


----------



## AlexanderC2 (Dec 27, 2020)

FNChaos said:


> Both apply to AGM batteries so I'm not sure in makes much of a difference.
> That said, I've read that "_Fleece_" is the appropriate choice for a factory replacement where as Binary would be for a spiral-wound aftermarket like Optima.


Not sure what battery was used before. Since the indy mechanic took it out and added new VARTA.

But judging by the info in the OBD11 battery adaptation (if Audi coded it properly before selling it to me 2nd hand). The battery was:
JCB
Fleece


----------



## FNChaos (Nov 30, 2016)

Your Varta would be considered a factory replacement.


----------



## AlexanderC2 (Dec 27, 2020)

FNChaos said:


> Your Varta would be *considered a factory replacement*.


How so?

New one is higher capacity (old one was 70Ah vs new one at 80Ah).

Old one was JBC (what ever that was) and the new one is Varta.

Not trying to contradict you. I am genuinely asking since I have zero knowledge on this subject.

Besides the fact that I was told that these cars need to have new battery coded in to the system.


----------



## FNChaos (Nov 30, 2016)

JBC (maybe JCB?) just indicates the battery manufacture (JCB = Johnson Controls)
Your Varta will likely have a manufacture code of VA0

The Varta model you currently have has the same construction as a factory AGM (flat lead plates). Spiral-wound batteries would be considered a 'performance' upgrade and are not typically an 'off-the shelf' choice. (or in other words, if you didn't go out of your way to spec a spiral-wound, you probably don't have one)

There is some disagreement / debate whether or not you need to code if you replace 'like for like', but you do need to code your battery if you change construction (you didn't) or you change output capacity (you did).

If your battery came with a sticker with a BEM code, entering the code should be all it takes.

If it didn't come with a sticker, you 'may' be able input battery type (Fleece) and Ah rating (80) depending on your programmer. If not you can 'fake a BEM code by incrementing your previous serial number by 1.


----------



## AlexanderC2 (Dec 27, 2020)

Thank you for the clarification!

Changing it back to Fleece and entering VAO (instead of VAR) for the VARTA brand. Might as well do it properly if Im doing it myself


----------

